# Wyndham Bonnet Creek - RCI Exchang



## Terry D (Sep 3, 2012)

We would like to exchange into the Wyndham Bonnet Creek. I am not a Wyndham owner but have read a lot about the presidential units and building 6. We are looking for a 3 bedroom between Oct, 2013 and March, 2014. Is it possible to trade into the Presidential units through RCI, and if yes, what is the likelihood? How would I designate a 3 bedroom Presidential unit in the RCI system?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 3, 2012)

The largest I have seen in RCI is the 2bdr regular and I have booked those twice. It was cheaper than using my Wyndham points and I would never have gotten those reservations in the discount & upgrade season.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Sep 3, 2012)

Your better bet would be to rent one of those from a Wyndham owner.

Jason


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 3, 2012)

Confirming  prior posters, my own  experiences  and several posts over years these units  do not get banked with RCI or if they do only on a conditional basis.

Demand for 3-4 BR units at BC  tends to exceed supply even in high season.  

They will show up in 16-20+ day cancellation window but pretty hard to get a large crew organized on  that short of notice.

Try posting a wanted ad  and hopefully attract a Platinum VIP  that  can reserve and may even pass on discounts if you want to gamble on cancel and rebook!


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 3, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Confirming  prior posters, my own  experiences  and several posts over years these units  do not get banked with RCI or if they do only on a conditional basis.
> 
> Demand for 3-4 BR units at BC  tends to exceed supply even in high season.
> 
> ...



This appears to be great advise:

Here is what I found on short notice:  My best guess would be it would go for 1,500 to 2,200.  I could be wrong here.

09/15/2012 7 nights 3 Bedroom Deluxe   175,000 points  87,500 discount points  

However, I am not sure a platinum member is going to rent it out at costs.


----------



## jebloomquist (Sep 3, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> This appears to be great advise:
> 
> Here is what I found on short notice:  My best guess would be it would go for 1,500 to 2,200.  I could be wrong here.
> 
> ...



If Terry is flexible about the dates, and can do a deal within a Platinum 60 window, I know of owners who might go between 1,250 and 1,350.

But, my understanding is that Terry  wants to exchange, not use dollars.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the information. Correct that I would like to use an RCI exchange only and not pay a rental fee. Given that restriction, it appears any presidential unit will be hard to find as they are rarely banked with RCI. To improve my chances, I will put in a search for a 2 bedroom and we would be willing to travel on short notice. How will I be able to tell if a unit is "Presidential" in RCI?


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 4, 2012)

Terry D said:


> Thanks for the information. Correct that I would like to use an RCI exchange only and not pay a rental fee. Given that restriction, it appears any presidential unit will be hard to find as they are rarely banked with RCI. To improve my chances, I will put in a search for a 2 bedroom and we would be willing to travel on short notice. How will I be able to tell if a unit is "Presidential" in RCI?



You will probably not be able to.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 4, 2012)

It's a 50/50 shot. It'll either be a 2-bedroom deluxe, or 2-bedroom Presidential. Like others have said, Presidential going on RCI is very rare, so assume it will be the Deluxe.

TS


----------



## jebloomquist (Sep 4, 2012)

Terry D said:


> Thanks for the information. Correct that I would like to use an RCI exchange only and not pay a rental fee. Given that restriction, it appears any presidential unit will be hard to find as they are rarely banked with RCI. To improve my chances, I will put in a search for a 2 bedroom and we would be willing to travel on short notice. How will I be able to tell if a unit is "Presidential" in RCI?



Have you thought about personally renting your timeshare, and then using the proceeds to rent from someone offering a 2BR Presidential?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 4, 2012)

I have never heard of someone getting a presidential at BC via RCI. Never say never, but the 50 50% chance of getting one that a previous poster mentioned is not correct.   I do not have the exact count of units available to me, but the most abundant type of unit at BC is the 2 BR Deluxe.   I would hazard to guess that there are 30 or 40 Deluxe units or more for every 1 Presidential unit.  That does not make a 50 50 percent chance.

There is enough demand for Presidentials within Wyndham that I can't imagine that they would put them into RCI.  Not trying to crush your dream, just trying to level set your expectation.

Renting from a owner is the only way to guarantee you will get one.


----------



## joestein (Sep 4, 2012)

I have seen a lot of presidential units for rent.  Try googling Bonnet Creek Rentals.

Joe


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 4, 2012)

What I meant is, when you see "2 bedroom" on RCI, does it say "Presidential" if it's an actual Presidential Suite, or does it just say "2 bedroom"?

TS


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 4, 2012)

OP:

What were you  planning on depositing to exchange?  Did you check its TPU?

Given your  date range covers  prime, high and value at BC  kinda hard to figure what you might be able to do, if available.

At some resorts and   certain  red hot weeks/ tons of  points to book  premium unit  people have purchased  to use or rent. No way are they going to just put on RCI. Like Ron and myself  and Mardi Gras weeks.

As I understand  RCI and II take a  simplistic approach.  Hotel, studio, 1 BR, 2 BR,  3 BR, etc.  They do not recognize  deluxe, premium,  suite, Presidential, etc.

For example you get some clue from occupancy. A 2 BR that sleeps  6 vs a 2BR lock off that sleeps 8!

 But, can't find where this was discussed!


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 4, 2012)

Sandy VDH said:


> (recently changed my name back to my maiden name, formerly Sandy Lovell.) .


 

Is the H silent like Umble


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 4, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> OP:  ... Bu, can't find where this was discussed!



Do not ever let anyone harass you about spelling, people who have a spelling problem have as a role model of a Pesident of the United States (see below).  I do not think anyone can cite a U.S. President that had a record of winning spelling bees.

http://www.childrenofthecode.org/code-history/roosevelt.htm


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 4, 2012)

RR:

You got me on a typo. Had I used "butt" then  would be grammar. 

I am sure our resident  English Professor  cringes at  the use of "Kings English"  in  some of the posts and wants to rap  some knuckles! 

On long   posts I do use a word program with spell checker, but on quickies I just wing it like in flying by the seat of my pants not  having some  buffalo wings with a Corona.  

Brings back memories of VP, was in Mondale?,  and potato and the  5th grader!


----------



## chapjim (Sep 4, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> RR:
> 
> You got me on a typo. Had I used "butt" then  would be grammar.
> 
> ...



It was Dan Quayle.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 4, 2012)

My usual complaint with renters is they want a 3 or 4BR presidential unit week after next.

Here we have someone who want to rent so far ahead I can just barely ARP into the first week of his window!


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Sep 4, 2012)

My understanding for RCI wyn deposits:

At approximately 6-8 months out,  deposits are made into RCI based on "what is left" - after ARP and after the 10 month window has been open for a while.  

Depostis are also made based on "how much" is left.  (if there are 2 units left, they are not going to show up, if there are "lots" then some percentage start to get dumped into RCI)

The odds of a 3 bed room BC - that means ARP didnot use them and the 10 month window didn't nab them....so I would say pretty darn slim.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 4, 2012)

> It'll either be a 2-bedroom deluxe, or 2-bedroom Presidential.


I've never seen Wyndham deposit Presidential units at all at this resort.  Per the Wyndham Directory, the sleeping capacity in the 2B Pres is 4(4), but the regular 2BR is either 8(4) or 8(6).  If you have a 2BR sleeping 8, it is not Presidential.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 4, 2012)

Again thanks for the insight and replies. I am not a Wyndham owner and thus did not fully understand the premium for Presidential when I posted...which I do know now thanks to your posts. To answer some of your questions
1. Yes, I could rent my unit and then rent a BC, but I have never been a big fan of rentals on either side..just a personal preference to keep things simple with no risk. RCI exchange is what I am looking for. 
2. As for TPU's, I would have enough to cover a large unit in prime season so there is flexibility if needed. 

And next time I will try to do a better job of spelling as well!!


----------



## bnoble (Sep 5, 2012)

If you need a 3BR, you can sometimes find them at the HGVCs, Cypress Pointe, the various Orange Lakes, or Grand Beach.  If a 2BR would do, the "regular" 2BRs at Bonnet are still quite nice.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 5, 2012)

There is no couch bed in the presidential units but there is two double beds and a king bed so I'm not sure why Wyndham says it only sleeps 4.  Many resorts think two people can sleep on a double bed.  Maybe not comfortably but it can be done.  

Anyway, there are alot of Presidential units for rent on ebay and some go for great prices.  Of course renting from a Mega owner is probably best to get exactly the dates you want.  IMO the Presidential units are worth renting in this case.  I've stayed in both types of units and there is definitely a big difference in the experience.  If you won't be spending alot of time in the room then exchanging in thru RCI would make more sense.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 5, 2012)

> there is two double beds and a king bed


The directory claims K/Q.  Not the first time it has been wrong.  It is also possible that they took out the Q and replaced with 2Ds based on people complaining that a 2BR that slept only four was silly.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 5, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Is the H silent like Umble



Yes. It is humble pronounced umble. 

(I has to spell it out apparently yes is too short to post.)


----------

